# Needle Scaler



## cmorales (Jan 12, 2016)

It depends how thick and big the rust is, you may use needle scaler to remove dust, rust or nick.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have 2 of the harbor freight needle scalers, the large and small, both work great, no problems yet...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To prepare for painting do a combination of mechanical / chemical preparation. 

Go back to the basics of using the common hand wire brush followed by wiping down with a wet cloth to remove residue. Apply "The Works" household cleaner following label safety precautions. The Works contains Phosphoric acid which will darken the remaining rust in 24 hours, then paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI A Knotted cup brush will give you far less loose wires.
A needle scaler will require at least a 5 CFM compressor to run it.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the needle scaler will get up into the spots right under the top rail and get out the chucks of rust/rot/old paint...wire brush isnt gona cut it..if itd more than just surface rust...


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To prepare for painting do a combination of mechanical / chemical preparation.
> 
> Go back to the basics of using the common hand wire brush followed by wiping down with a wet cloth to remove residue. Apply "The Works" household cleaner following label safety precautions. The Works contains Phosphoric acid which will darken the remaining rust in 24 hours, then paint.


I had an old Jerry type gas can for an old Sears long run generator that had rust inside. I read about using "The Works" for the rust. I kept rotating the can so it covered all areas but the areas that were wet turned back to rust when exposed to air again after a rotation. I had to use a stick with a rag trying to remove the residue but it always came back. I gave up, chucked it and prefabbed a 5 gallon plastic can with the proper fittings.

Don't know why The Works didn't!:surprise:

I have Wrought iron supports on my porch that have a flower design with leafs. I have a needle scaler but was scared that it might break off one of the detailed flowers, etc. I have bent some fairly thick steel with it before.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

once rust starts in a metal gas can, you need to clean the rust, then coat the inside with a gas tank sealer to stop the rust from coming back, as there was a coating originally that overtime failed... you will need several tools to derust iron railing..use the proper tool for what needs to be done without damaging fragile areas of the railing...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A needle scaler to remove rust on a rail is about equal to hunting elephants with a .22.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

maybe the original op can post a picture so you know what and how much rust he has to deal with, then use the appropriate tool...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I've got a couple needle scalers, they screw onto my air hammer,...

Mostly use 'em for cleanin' lag off welds,....

Knotted/ twisted wire brush, either a cup brush, or pancake style are my go to rust removers,...
Scaler might be just the ticket for tight spots though,...

'n they _Are_ air-hogs,...


----------

